
Tesla Model 3 production aims for 6k units per week in June after upgrade in May - kposehn
https://electrek.co/2018/04/17/tesla-model-3-production-goal-6000-units-per-week/
======
tshannon
I wish these productivity recommendations could be applied at my company (From
Elon's memo in the article)

> Btw, here are a few productivity recommendations:

> – Excessive meetings are the blight of big companies and almost always get
> worse over time. Please get of all large meetings, unless you’re certain
> they are providing value to the whole audience, in which case keep them very
> short.

> – Also get rid of frequent meetings, unless you are dealing with an
> extremely urgent matter. Meeting frequency should drop rapidly once the
> urgent matter is resolved.

> – Walk out of a meeting or drop off a call as soon as it is obvious you
> aren’t adding value. It is not rude to leave, it is rude to make someone
> stay and waste their time.

> – Don’t use acronyms or nonsense words for objects, software or processes at
> Tesla. In general, anything that requires an explanation inhibits
> communication. We don’t want people to have to memorize a glossary just to
> function at Tesla.

> – Communication should travel via the shortest path necessary to get the job
> done, not through the “chain of command”. Any manager who attempts to
> enforce chain of command communication will soon find themselves working
> elsewhere.

> – A major source of issues is poor communication between depts. The way to
> solve this is allow free flow of information between all levels. If, in
> order to get something done between depts, an individual contributor has to
> talk to their manager, who talks to a director, who talks to a VP, who talks
> to another VP, who talks to a director, who talks to a manager, who talks to
> someone doing the actual work, then super dumb things will happen. It must
> be ok for people to talk directly and just make the right thing happen.

